# How do I know if my test is still good if there's no date?



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a couple of tests (ammonia and nitrite) that don't have any sort of date on them. How do I know if they're still testing properly?

Also, for ones that have a date, is there any stretch room for using it after the date? My nitrate test says it's best used before the end of April, 2010. Is it OK to still use it?

I'm thinking of getting new tests - I'm thinking the 5 in 1 strips. I know they're more expensive, but I don't test that often, and I think they'll just be a whole lot easier.


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 21, 2010)

Take a sample to your lfs and have them do a test on your water and then compare with your test strips. As for the date on yours I would just buy a new set,not worth the worrying about it being good or not.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Lucky, that's exactly what I was thinking of doing 

Maybe it's a silly question, but what is the best kind of container to bring the water in?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

if there is not a exp. date on it ,look for a lot #. check the manufacturers web site ,they usually have lot # exp.dates.
As far as due dates...usually a bout 3 years after production...?...I really don't think it would hurt to use it for a month or so after.Its not like its gonna rot 2 days after .
Kinda like the milk container the day after its still good ...even more . 
They gotta put some kinda date on it ....usually 80 percent or so of the expected "lifespan" of the product.
Best container to use is one that doesn't leak .


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to know, thanks Aquaman 

So, say a little jar or something would be just fine I guess? 
We have lots of little jars o_o


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

General reference for shelf life:

Shelf Life of Aquarium Test Kits"


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Good link, thanks hp.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Whatever container you bring it in just make sure there is no residue from whatever was in it before....


----------

